# Helicopter Flight Services



## ccollum (Jun 29, 2011)

Here it is hunting season and wouldn't it be great to have an edge. I am a commercial helicopter pilot and own a couple of Bell 47 helicopters that I can provide Aerial scouting ,photography, or other services. If you are interested we could probably work out some reduced rates or maybe even some trades. I am located in Brewton , Al. I know from scouting out the clubs near the state line of the excellent areas missed on the ground. Let me know if interested. Normal rates are 450.00 per hour but I will provide a special rate of 285.00 for Forum members. I only do hourly blocks!!


----------

